# would i fail an army drugs test if i used Halotest 25?its the legal h-drol 50?



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

yo!

would i fail an army drugs test if i used Halotest 25?its the legal h-drol 50

this is what makes it legal- (quoted from manufacturers site)

Back in 2006 the FDA told manufacturers not to make any more 50mg tablets of a very similar version of this compound because it was deemed an anabolic steroid. However, the compound in Halotest-25 was never actually classified as an illegal steroid. So, PowerLab Nutrition has been able to comply with the ruling and offer this product - a proven, potent compound in 25mg capsules, taken just twice per day (total of 2 capsules/day) and in a sustained release formula! Yes, it's very similar to the now banned compound found in Halodrol-50 - enough to surely be considered a comparable replacement - but not exactly the same chemical and it's a bit stronger in fact (producing more gains) than the compound in Halodrol-50

ta


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

queit today....lol


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

i am in the army too mate and to be honest i would deffo get it checked out before,

regards

lee v


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

i have a royal marines medical soon, and was wundering the same thing about methyl 1-t, ive got it here, just wasnt sure about wether to take it or not due to i dont want to fail lol

think it would be best to ask someone from the careers place?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'd agree, I'm not sure how the testing works in the forces, but one of the ways testing works with sports bodies is to compare testosterone levels across several tests as actual base line testosterone levels can vary by individual but would be fairly static to the individual across a period of time so if across multiple tests your testosterene levels are up and down then you may get a fail.

So even if the pro anabolic isn't banned in its self the resultant fluctuations in testosterone levels could cause a fail.

I don't know what the policy is with regard to testosterone... I'd have a word with the unit medical officer or a PTI.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

i have had my officer selection. they are only looking for reccy drugs. steroid tests would be way too expensive. i have been on h drol and passed, so id assume the marines wouldnt mind. i know guys in the reg who are on steroids


----------



## catmar (Sep 3, 2008)

well im seriously thinking about taking some steroids but does anyone know the truth about testing within the army?


----------



## stu_sp2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello lads,

I was in the marines for eight years, and i have to say, why would you want to take roids at this stage?? i was only 18 years old when i joined, and by the end of it i was a machine!! super uber-fit with no chemicals, i could bang out over 20 overarm heaves, run 10 milers without breaking a sweat or chuck a bergan on my back weighing over 100 lbs and yomp from dusk till dawn, what i'm saying is why dont you prove to yourself you can hack it first with your own clean body!! you'll feel a lot more satisfaction, save the roids till you're older!, nobody wants a massive marine who cant run for s**t, the thing we used to pride ourselves on is being " endurance athletes" we could do anything...so think about it..roids wont get you a green beret!! its all in your head, i've seen super fit lads fall by the wayside just because they never had the mental attitude...otherwise known as "GUTS" to succeed...


----------

